# Second Biggest Hooks ever for me...



## deep woods goat hunter (Apr 27, 2017)

This ol bird made the mistake of doing the same thing three days in a row after not responding to calls or decoys. 
No calls no decoys, had to basically hunt him like a deer. 

Icing on the cake was that I got to shoot him with my great great uncles Winchester 21

North Central Missouri
1 5/8 spurs
10.5 inch beard
24 lbs


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice bird, and I do love that old 2 shoot shotgun. Classic gun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Really nice! Congratulations brother!


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Apr 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice bird, and I do love that old 2 shoot shotgun. Classic gun!



Ive honestly never shot a better shooting gun. Best trap gun I have ever shouldered. I spank all my buddies shooting annie Oakley with that gun, and Im no rock star shot, I swear its 90% the gun


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice bird and even nicer shotgun,,,, congrats on your fine bird,,,,


----------



## Duff (Apr 27, 2017)

Dang what some spurs!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 27, 2017)

Those Missouri birds are a lot bigger than Ga birds.Congrats on a great Gobbler.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Outstanding bird!!!
I'd have to do a full body mount with spurs like that!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2017)

Awesome - way to stick with him and make it happen!  Dandy bird!  Congrats!


----------

